# my first tt



## Andy-m (Sep 6, 2008)

just like to say hello ...been lurking for a while..now i'm the proud owner of ttc q....


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome ,have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome any mods planned :?:


----------

